# Bumper spurs for showing?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Today I rode my mare in bumper spurs for the first time. We both loved them. I had a little extra oomph when I needed it, but they didn't stress her out when I used them. When I use my regular spurs I touch her once and she gets very touchy. It's isn't me, I'm extra careful when I use them. If my leg wasn't 100% I wouldn't use them and my instructor would probably rip my off the horse and jab ME in the ribs with them :wink: . I also ride/rode with two other trainers who never said anything about my leg. 

Anyway, are bumper spur legal in the show to show in? It would be pleasure, trail, and command classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

From a cursory glance at the AQHA online handbook, it makes no mention of bumper spurs. So I would assume you're fine.


----------

